# What were/are your best and worst subjects in school?



## DZLife (Feb 21, 2008)

Well, I am working on some work for a business math class reguarding investments, interest, and the stock exchange.....anyway, I thought of another school-related topic:

What are/were your best and worst subjects in school? You can make it either what you performed the best and worst in, or you can make it what you enjoyed the most and least.

I'm interested in hearing your responses...maybe do some comparing and contrasting to myself!


----------



## Adams13 (Feb 21, 2008)

My best is for sure Biology, the whole evolution unit just amazes me, i got so into it that i would make up possible scenarios for natural selection to occur anytime i would see a reptile morph, or similar bird, it was a great subject. And construction is sick too. 
My worst is by far math, I'm not horrible or good, I'm just like a lump on a log, because it is by far the most boring subject in high school. 

Adams


----------



## DZLife (Feb 21, 2008)

lol....I tend to get really god grades in math...well I actually have A's in all subjects right now...anyway, I usually get good grades in math, and depending on the type of math, I sometimes enjoy it. I'm pretty good in biology....actually the only subject that I can think of right now that I tend to get fairly bored in is history...for the most part.


----------



## nat (Feb 21, 2008)

my worst class was physics until I hit university and now I am finding it fascinating. And my best class... I dunno, refuse to take classes I don't like. ha ha. I honestly love every topic. In high school though my best was definatey bio... oh oh I know my worst class... my worst subject in the world is spelling! ha ha


----------



## DZLife (Feb 21, 2008)

Cool; alot of people interested in Biology i see....and rightfully so!


----------



## hoosier (Feb 21, 2008)

Bio is defiently my best. last year and this year i get to teach my class the zoology unit. its pretty sick. my teacher is cool but shes more of the micro-bio person. lol i love history too.
math is my worst by far. i hate it! when will i ever need to know cos of X=sin of B + the square of 34?? i made my teacher laugh once while she was grding my test. the problem asked me to find X so i circled the X and drew an arrow to it. well atleast i found it. lol


----------



## gebris353 (Feb 21, 2008)

Haha lmao man, that was a good one. Back in high school I loved maths and that made it the simplest signature for me. That's why I'm in 4th year of Engineering now. But the worst one by far far away was spelling, I was good at it tho, but I juat couldnt stand that they had to evaluate me in spelling, man I know how to write, talk, express, let me alone haha!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Feb 26, 2008)

PE!!!!! just too bad i'm injured, i'm okay with every other subjects, but i started out horribly in science and english


----------

